
A Gay Husband, a Dire Diagnosis and the Best-Laid Plans - wallflower
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/11/09/well/live/lung-cancer.html
======
skohan
Fuck this hit a little close to home today. My dad was just diagnosed with
Leukemia and all the reading is grim. Basically every aspect of his situation
puts him in the low-survivability group.

I wish I could say there was something beautiful and redeeming about this
situation, but right now it's just fucking grim.

------
thriftwy
How can you be gay if was, for a short time, happily married to a person of
opposite sex? I think the only thing you can turn out to be is bisexual. No?

Then again, there are people who can bullshit themself for prolonged periods
of time, and for them it's not so clear cut.

~~~
cr1895
> I think the only thing you can turn out to be is bisexual.

It's not your place to decide.

~~~
adamcharnock
Let's not conflate two different things. The popular definition of bisexuality
(AFAIK) is "feeling attraction to more than one gender". As an outside
observer there is therefore a strong argument for putting this person in the
bisexual bucket.

However, this person's identity is entirely up to them. Want to be straight
man and still make out with guys occasionally? Be my guest.

Personally though, I'd still be grateful if people would tick the box for the
appropriate definition when filling in surveys and official paperwork. I think
bisexual people are ignored enough as it is :-)

------
randomerr
Guess I don't see why this is written. Its two married people dealing with
cancer. Does gender really matter?

~~~
dang
Obviously it would be relevant to their marriage, which is what the story is
about.

------
sajithdilshan
Why is this even on front page? This is 2017 people, not 1997. What does the
gender/sexuality has to do with when dealing with cancer of a loved one. You
will do anything you could do for a loved one.

~~~
dazc
'What does the gender/sexuality has to do with when dealing with cancer of a
loved one'

The basis of the article is that she made plans that didn't work out, such as
getting married to someone who turned out to be gay.

